# SailorVille Lake/Des Moines Iowa



## JRE313 (May 19, 2012)

I just got back from a trip to Des Moines Iowa. I did some shooting of course and found this.
I Honestly did not do too much to this image. I was going for a natural  HDR because of the image itself. Not trying to overcook like I do for a  lot of my HDRs 
This is my first image of mother nature. If you don't like, then I understand.


----------



## inaka (May 20, 2012)

Wow, really nice image.
I too don't really like overcooked HDR images either, and the actual HDR processing you used is fantastic.
Composition is also excellent.

I would stuggest increasing the exposure a bit as the darkness somewhat takes away from the sunset/image. A nice happy medium between the mood and brightness, etc.
Maybe something with a bit more exposure like this:






Again, just a suggestion as I think you've captured a beautiful image. :thumbup::mrgreen:


----------



## Amocholes (May 21, 2012)

Nice JRE. I prefer your version. Kind of dark and moody that says "go away". In keeping with the "restricted area" on the building.


----------



## vipgraphx (May 21, 2012)

Good job I like the setting. I also like the look of the OP, however something in between the edit and the original might work well.


----------

